# Explain this



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Mine is we choose...


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

alergyfree said:


> Mine is we choose...


I have wondered the same thing...an apple or nice size tomato is a dollar an avacodo is a buck fifty and I can buy a Mcdouble for a dollar? The Mcdouble must be made in China...


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

RevWC said:


> I have wondered the same thing...an apple or nice size tomato is a dollar an avacodo is a buck fifty and I can buy a Mcdouble for a dollar? The Mcdouble must be made in China...


 its all about the money, who profits most?
What the result of people eating Junk? Diabetes, arthritis, obesity, heart disease, acid reflux, anxiety, depression, cancer .......
Who profits from that?
Eating truly healthy and the result is?
But its too hard for many.
So the general attitude is why bother
We choose


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I just read an awesome blog that deals with some of the same questions. http://www.kitchenstewardship.com/2013/10/21/monday-mission-finding-real-food-heroes/



> The last category with the apple brings us to another one of my pet peeves: People who tell others they should have no problem affording real food, when they mean organic, non-GMO, grassfed, free range food.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I don't think you have to spend an arm and a leg to eat healthy food, and I do believe that anyone should be able to afford to eat mostly whole foods on any budget. That just may entail a lot of dry beans, rice, and frozen vegetables, and it cannot expect organics or even non-conventionally raised animal products.
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.kitchenstewardship.com/2...finding-real-food-heroes/#I8227PsbSiPphpM2.99


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

alergyfree said:


> its all about the money, who profits most?
> What the result of people eating Junk? Diabetes, arthritis, obesity, heart disease, acid reflux, anxiety, depression, cancer .......
> Who profits from that?
> Eating truly healthy and the result is?
> ...


Very well said.

Maybe they can mass produce that $hit they call beef and still can't mock make lettuce, still causing it to be real food at some level. Maybe?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

It is what sales.
Want to see gas prices fall, get 6 million Americans to stop fulling up every week or use one less tank of gas a month.
The price will fall by 0.50, no more because China will buy any gas not sold to the USA.
At work venting machines sale chicken salad sandwich for $1.40 & garden salad for $2.50, that is a small salad too.
Have you seen the "NEW" health hamburger buns? They are thin, not as thick as sliced bread, less then one half the weight of other buns & cost more.
I pack my own salads, it is a little cheaper & I get want I want.
If it is a fad it cost more.
Whole wheat bread is cheaper to make, but cost more.
As soon as labeling foods GMO or GOM FREE is approved you will see a real price jump.
Because people will buy into the "at is safer" even if there is little or no proof.
Just like the so call "Organic Foods" in the stores.
People are fooled every day.
This has been going on for hundred of years.
Rain makers & snake oil.
It dose not matter if GMO are bad or not, that organic is better or no different the non organic, it only matters if I can sale it for more to the herd.
And if the companies can get the government or a study to say it, then you have even more sales.
Why do you think the aca says that there is a minimum level of health care in every household.
So Insurer can charge single men for care they will never need or use.
And that is one example, what else is hidden in the 9000 pages.
Lawyer & marketing agents work to fool you & me.
I am no smarter then anyone else & this work on me from time to time.
This is why I trust no one in power of any kind & question everything.
I Mean no offense, we all have the right to our on opinion.
At least we did the last time I checked, who know what new law as been past lately.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*maybe this can explain it better*

http://thankyourbody.com/mcdonalds-hamburger/

And also next time you go food shopping, read the ingredients and pay attention to the fancy words.
enriched, 
(in nutrition) pertaining to foods to which vitamins or minerals have been added within limits specified by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, usually to replace nutrients lost during processing. For example, enriched grain products have four B vitamins (B1, B2, B3, and folic acid) and iron added.
http://www.differencebetween.net/object/difference-between-bleached-and-unbleached-flour/
In other words everything that glitters is not gold, the food industry is not there to give you quality, is there to make money, for instance, sodas are nothing more than sugars and water and the last time a soda company went out of business wassssssssssssssss............


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

TVP or textured vegetable protein is a soy veggie blend that makes up the majority of hamburger products in the US today. TVP cost the manufactures about 2 cents per ounce to produce and can sell it for .05 per ounce. Lettuce at a minimum can cost .23 an ounce. And tomatoes are more then that. And with vegetables still having to be dependent on climate change and subject to weather. Crops are not as dependable as feedlot cattle. And really not dependable as TVP. The major problem with feedlot beef is one out of every thousand cows has ecoli and that number might be real low since it was an old stat. Ecoli is very harmful and when they harvest cows multiple cows are ground together so healthy and sick are combined. So needless to say eating commercial beef is Russian roulette with your health. But according to the US LAWS I can not tell you all the truth about our food because of the veggie liable laws that have been passed. People we need to get educated about our food.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Big business is about profits, the stock market makes it so that investors can invest in companies that cause problems and those that "solve" problems to enhance their own profits, The national addiction to pro sports shows how little people think about things. Most sheeple are freaking idiots and beyond hope, even on this board I have been accused of being jealous of sports figures because I said something about the waste and foolishness of pro sports, pick a bunch of hired athletes (no doubt talented and accomplished but hired) from other cities, market them as a cities team and then fill stands. If this marketing scheme works as well as it does how do you expect people to be aware enough to make feeding themselves properly a priority and where is the profit for the parasite class when the consumer buys whole natural foods from the local producer. 

vract:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A large salad has a lot of ingredients that are getting more and more expensive all the time. It also takes a significant amount of time to make. A hamburger is relatively cheap and simple to make. It's also a factor of how a restaurant wants to make their money. Fast food chains make more from beverages than everything else put together.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Supply & demand? :dunno: the salad becomes unsaleable in a couple days, the hamburger is kept frozen until it's ordered. No big mystery, no conspiracy to make you fat & unhealthy. Americans are on a health kick, look at all the folks peddling vitamins, protein shakes, gyms, fitness equipment, calorie counters, health related books, etc. Supply & demand. If people want to buy it, somebody's gonna sell it.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I deliberately when out and got myself 2 large fries and I'm washing them down with a large Coke,
just to offend these diet do-gooders!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Foreverautumn said:


> I deliberately when out and got myself 2 large fries and I'm washing them down with a large Coke,
> just to offend these diet do-gooders!


Hahaha, love it.

I like my food simple and homegrown as much as possible. We still eat plenty of stuff that would be considered bad by plenty of dietitians and doctors. I stay away from some things because they don't seem to do me much good but I'm not religious about it.

What do I eat when I go to town????? JUNK FOOD. Well most of the time, I'm in a hurry, don't like to sit in a dining room to eat and have a VERY tight budget. I have no problem chowing down on the occasional hamburger or plate full of greasy fish and chips, heck sometimes I crave it. 
For me it's a holiday from my normal life, I didn't have to kill it and cook it before I ate it . I have to stay clear of a few things as I have a low tolerance for them, maybe because I'm rarely exposed, maybe because of a genuine allergy/sensitivity :dunno: but I enjoy having 'food in a bag'.


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

I choose though not to live on food that will insure in the end I will "need" 12-20 Meds and tubes connected to every orifice.
I choose not to dig my grave with a fork and a spoon....
When your but is so fat you can't walk will you expect your electric wheel chair to be paid by everyone else?
Will you complain about the high cost of healthcare while contributing to it by eating junk food and feeding it to your kids?
The majority of health issues today are caused by lifestyle which are preventable. Then there is what is called Iatrogenic disease
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iatrogenesis
add that to all the chemicals in junk food. Also
what you also inherit besides genes is the diet that supports the genes.
I choose not to contribute.
I don't eat junk
I never get sick
I take no drugs
Choice


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been settling for $1.00 chicken sandwiches when we eat at a fast food joint, and I add a little fat-free dressing to it. It angers me that a salad is $5-$6


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

LincTex said:


> I have been settling for $1.00 chicken sandwiches when we eat at a fast food joint, and I add a little fat-free dressing to it. It angers me that a salad is $5-$6


And the thing is your body needs what is in the salad to properly digest the chicken sandwich.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't like salads. Will not eat them. Hate lettuce and tomatoes. BUT, give me coleslaw and I eat my weight in it. I take coleslaw mix and add homemade ranch dressing for E and I a salad. 

There is a reason all that 'food' is $1.


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

Eat right, exercise daily, and die anyway. A proper diet should consist of: Balance, Variety, Moderation, and Adequacy. In America the main problem is moderation, see I know people that eat a lot of salads but smother it with 2k calories of dressing and think its healthy. I also know people that like pizza and when they eat pizza they don't eat a slice or two they eat half the pie. Everything is fine if it is done in moderation.


----------

